

Lars Rasmussen AMA - taylorbuley
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18gwza/i_am_the_pointyhaired_engineering_director_for/

======
Uhhrrr
removed?

EDIT: He is not scheduled until tomorrow, according to the sidebar.

~~~
taylorbuley
Correct, but I'd say now's the time to get your questions in if you've got
one.

